# Evel Knievel Bike on North Jersey Craigslist



## AndyA (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty sweet! But I think you'd need white leathers to ride it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2023)

AndyA said:


> Pretty sweet! But I think you'd need white leathers to ride it.
> 
> View attachment 1730243



That's a knock-off. There are a couple varieties of the Evel bike


----------

